# 🦗 Cicadas Are Coming . . .



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Great information if your curious about the forecasted emergence of Brood X cicadas this year.

Periodical Cicada

I know some folks out east are reporting seeing cicada holes or chimneys while shroomin'. I've been on the lookout but have yet to see any; I'm in SW PA. Don't believe we'll see many (if any) this year based on what I'm reading. 

They may not appear 'til after morel season but those of you that shroom year 'round, I'd like to know if/when you see any signs and/or the emergence of them. If you'd care to share the date, location and a possible pic; my daughter and I would be truly grateful. 

Thanks in advance. 

morelsxs


----------



## pchunter1231 (Apr 15, 2013)

morelsxs said:


> Great information if your curious about the forecasted emergence of Brood X cicadas this year.
> 
> Periodical Cicada
> 
> ...


Been seeing the holes and chimneys for a few weeks now in Perry


----------



## packratjim (May 3, 2016)

morelsxs said:


> Great information if your curious about the forecasted emergence of Brood X cicadas this year.
> 
> Periodical Cicada
> 
> ...


Also been seeing the chimneys for a few weeks here in Mifflin County, I call them mud tunnels, don't have any pics too busy with shrooms.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm in NE Ohio, and we have no worries. Out last big periodic emergence was back in 2016. Played golf at a course out in the country at the height of it, and it was most bizarre round of golf I have ever experienced! We had to shout at each other to make ourselves heard, the noise from them was so loud!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I have been seen the " mud huts" all over this morel season in Carroll Co.Md. In some spots you could hardly walk with out stepping on them.In others they were very spread out or none at all. I found them to be a distraction when scanning for morels. That's why I took this photo. The best of luck with the project and I will try to keep you posted.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks to each of you! 😎 I can see the distraction those 'mud huts' would cause. We've finally been getting some rain, a whole lotta rain, and shroomin' today was alot easier with the leaves 'packed' down. I imagine those 'huts' would be more prominent too and cause some frustration.


----------



## pchunter1231 (Apr 15, 2013)

Cant tell you how many of those huts i tried to pick in the last week or so lol. From a distance looks like i hit the mother load of morels. I would find a few around those huts but man it was frustrating lol.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Spotted my first Cicada today 5/14/21 it looks to be fresh out of it's shell. It's on a Gladiolus leaf of all things. I'm sure there will be more coming. I'm in the 21784 zip code area, best of luck with the project.


----------

